

Does Profitability Matter for IPOs? - cwan
http://www.ipo-dashboards.com/wordpress/2009/09/does-profitability-matter-for-ipos/

======
Retric
"We examined a large sample of _successful_ technology companies..."

Please note the flawed approach which makes all their conclusions meaningless.

